# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  قلبي علي والرادود صلاح الرمضان الآن كاملاً بصيغة Mp3

## كاظمي أحسائي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الآن أقدم بين أيديكم شريط (قلبي علي) للرادود (صلاح الرمضان) 
وهندسة المنهدس المبدع (حسام يسري) 
وها هي المقاطع 
الوجه الأول 
أنا عاشق
http://shiavoice.com/media/afra7/sale7_remadan/qelbi_ali/01.mp3 
قمري
http://shiavoice.com/media/afra7/sale7_remadan/qelbi_ali/02.mp3 
قلبي علي
http://shiavoice.com/media/afra7/sale7_remadan/qelbi_ali/03.mp3 
الوجه الثاني 
أنا شيعي
http://shiavoice.com/media/afra7/sale7_remadan/qelbi_ali/04.mp3 
ح س ن
http://shiavoice.com/media/afra7/sale7_remadan/qelbi_ali/05.mp3 
حامي الحمه
http://shiavoice.com/media/afra7/sale7_remadan/qelbi_ali/06.mp3 
حبي علي
http://shiavoice.com/media/afra7/sale7_remadan/qelbi_ali/07.mp3 

للحفظ أضغط بالفأر يمين ثم حفظ باسم

----------


## القلب المرح

جميل طرحك
وجاري التحميل
يعطيك الله العافيه
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

وأنت أجمل ومشكور ويعطيك ربي ألف عافية

تحياتي

----------


## علوية الأصل

*السلام عليكم بأطيب السلام* 
*مشكور اخوي اني كنت انتظر هدا الشريط* 
*جاري التحميل* 
*مشكور اخوي مره ثانيه* 
*تحيات علوية الأصل*

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

وعليكم السلام والتحية والإكرام

الشكر لله أولاً وأخيراً

ومشكورين على التواصل 

تحياتي علوية الأصل

----------


## نجمة سهيل

تسلم اخوي 

وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## الليل الأليل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سلمت اناملك كاظمي أحسائي على ما تيت به
واعطاك الله العافيه ننتظر منك الجديد والمزيد.

        الليل الاْليل

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...*

* باارك الله فيك ...*

*يعطيك  ربي الف عاافيه ..*

*جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك* 

*بنتظاار جديدك ؟.؟*

*كل المودة*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*وعليكم السلام ..*

*ألف شكر لك اخوي كاظمي ..*

*يسلمووا ع هالاصدار الحلوو والمشاركه الطيبه ..*

*الله يعطيك ألف صحه وعافية يارب ..*

*لا تحرمنا من جديدك ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

سلام من الله عليكم . . . 
أعود إليكم بعد مدة من الغياب التي قضيته في مدينة الرسول (ص) وأشكركم جزيل الشكر ولكم مني العرفان على هذا التواصل ( دمعة حزن - شبكة الناصرة - الليل الأليل - نجمة اسهيل ) وإن شاء الله استمتعوا بسماع الإصدار .وتحياتي للجميع وبالتوفيق والسداد

----------


## أمير الأحزان

جاري التحميل...

تسلم أخوي على الشريط الحلو

تحياتيــ

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*وتحياتي لك أمير الأحزان وأسكنك الله فسيح الجنان* 

*وشكر الله سعيك*

----------


## أبو محمد علي

تسلم عزيزي على المقاطع واثابك الله...
جااااري التحميل...
تحياااتي لكم

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

الله ايثيبك أخي العزيز وسكنك الفسيح من الجنان

تحياتي

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكور أخوي 

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

لا شكر على واجب بخدمتكم أخي العزيز

تحياتي وأشواقي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يسلمو خوي على الشريط سمعته وعجبني والحين جار ي التحميل

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

الله يعافيك ومشكور على التواصل

تحياتي وأشواقي

----------


## أبوحيدر

شكراً ......جاري التحميل.........

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

بخدمتكم عزيزي أبو حيدر

تحياتي واشواقي

----------


## زهرة القطيف

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

كاظمي أحسائي

مشكور على الشريط الرائع و الجميل
بوركتم وجزيتم خيرا ًمن المولى الجليل

جاري التحميل


نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

العفو أختي العزيزة

تحياتي وأشواقي

----------


## فردوس الحب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم...
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
مشكور أخي العزيز على هذا الرشيط الرائع والجميل....
دمت بود واحترام والله لايحرمنا منك ابداً...
ونسألكم الدعاء من القلب بتعجيل الفرج والدعاء للجميع بالستر والهداية والصلاح وبراءة الذمة...

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

العفو أختي العزيزة بخدمكتم إن شاء الله 

تحياتي وأشواقي

----------


## بنت العواميه

يسلمو عــ الأصدار الروعه..
وتم التحميل..

للرفــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

الله يسلمش 

مشكورة عالمرور

تحياتي وأشواقي

----------


## بنت الملوك

ربي يعطيك العافية

ما تدري شقد كنت انتظر الشريط

تسلم ايدك

----------


## انتراوي

يعطيك العافية
مشكوووووووووور
وتحياتي لك

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*


*بارك الله فيك*




*دمتــ بود*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

*حلو يعطيك العافية* 
*ع الطرح الموفق*
*بنتظار جديدك*
*تحياتي لك*
*الـــنـــاريِ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكوووور اخوي الله يعطيك العافية ..

ننتظر جديدك ..

----------


## asaeed

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

مشكور على الموضوع المميز

----------


## نــــور

مشكوووووور اخوي ماقصرت على المقاطع الجميلة

----------


## C.ronaldo

*يعطيك الف عافية اخوي 
والله يكثر من امثالك على هذا الموضوع الجميل 
وانا كنت ابحث عن هذا الشريط والحمدالله الله جابك 


تقبل تحياتي
*

----------


## بو كحله

مشكور اخوي الله يعطيك العافيه

----------

